# dreaded menopot



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I seriously cannot eat ANY better or workout any more or differently. I must just have to accept this... things are... shifting.. and I hate it. 
anyone else? or anyone find something that would work?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope. Things are just going to hell. I am not sleeping well. Because I am either burning up or freezing in my bones. I have to lose 20 lbs that I gained this summer. I am barely eating as it is. I have no desire for food.

I was told not to eat anything with soy. So, no scrambled tofu, my favorite. 

I am doing yoga and walking. I need to add weights. 

I having been taking evening primrose oil in the morning and evening. I just kinda feel flat. 

Just got to accept it and hope it does not last forever. Just be done, so I can find a new normal. Lol.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> I seriously cannot eat ANY better or workout any more or differently. I must just have to accept this... things are... shifting.. and I hate it.
> anyone else? or anyone find something that would work?


Are you taking any supplements? Certain supplements, such as black cohosh, soy, maca root, etc. might help ease symptoms. 

It's also so important for women to do strength training exercises(weights) as we age to help prevent muscle loss.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

doing weight training. My arms and legs are very muscular...


----------

